# Uukha XX initial impressions



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just wanted to share some initial impressions of the new Uukha XX limbs after having spent two days with them now and shooting a couple of hundred arrows with them. 

To qualify the below, I’ve previously shot for a year with a Hoyt Prodigy RX 27” with a set of Hoyt Carbon ACE 28# limbs (medium) for a total of 70”, with 30.5# on the fingers (drawing approx 28.5). I’d qualify myself as an intermediate shooter with a PB of 255 on 18m WA 10-ring 30 arrows (WA barebow with no stab). I have tried a few other setups, but my main experience is with the Hoyt rig, which i’ve been quite happy with and that is what I’ll compare with. 

The Gabriel bidrop shelf and Beiter plunger were also identical across bows. The Hoyt have a lighter 14 strand 8125G string though, while the new Uukha has a 18 strand 8125G one (more comfort oriented for indoor season...). 

I have used the Uukha XX as 28# long limbs mounted on a Gillo GQ25L riser with a Jäger CMS grip (great riser and grip, but that is a different story .

I tuned the new bow with identical draw weight on the fingers and tuned in the same ACE 720 spine arrows with them. 

I spent the first day just setting up the bow and a few things were immediately apparent: the draw is very smooth and even as expected and has a ‘linear’ quality to it which I like. The limbs when shot with the recommended brace height were very quiet - and this is with string walking with a low crawl for 18m. This is without any limb savers - I have two sets on each limb on the old Hoyt to get it to the same level (one screwed in the limb pocket, one on the limb as usual), so very happy that I don’t need to do the same to the Uukhas. 

The limbs are very distinct in the sound at release and the highly touted torsional stability actually gives a visible result at Target - the sideways spread is significantly reduced for me, where a typical bad shot now would be a 7 instead of a 5 or 6. 

I did chrono the limbs at 181fps with the ace 720’s (I believe they are at 274 grains if memory serves, but will need to remeasure if anyone wants the hard numbers) which have spider vanes. This is a couple of FPS faster than the Hoyt, but with a thicker string. Also, I may not have long enough draw length to fully utilize the recurve on the uukhas, so i will redo chrono measurements on the medium ones I have at 32# at a later point if anyone is interested. 

As mentioned elsewhere, the weight of each limb is 174 grams. 

So we shot a club competition tonight and I shot a 254 with the new setup - super happy with that as I have only done very rough tuning and had a 4 slipped in just at the end - overall I got a better ‘low end’ than what I’ve shot before and I really thing the limbs gave me a few points (essentially covering up form errors in my release), which I will happily take. It may be that the carbon ace is torsionally soft, I don’t know, but the XX definitely gives a tangible benefit for me. 

Can just say that I’m super happy so far - they shoot great, silent and comfortable - but most importantly to me, confidently - even my bad shots now end up in red, which is great. Looking forward to see speeds of the mediums later, but right now I’ll enjoy shooting with the new ones. There are some minor things that I’ve already pointed out in other threads on the finish of the varnish etc that could have been better, but as nice as these shoot I could care less. 

As a final words - a shout-out to Gillo for the GQ25 - looks great and is a super nice barebow riser with the additional B.B. weight added.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the review. I've shot my friends VX1000's and the have a unique feel (shot the Hex6 also) a more solid vibration free shot, feeling like no excess energy left in the limb.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Agree, that is a good way of characterising the feel, it is like all of the energy goes into the arrow - the lack of vibration is really nice indeed!


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Also, worth mentioning that they were easy to tune and looked perfectly straight when checked with Beiter blocks, just plug-and-play with no limb pocket adjustments needed. They were slightly asymmetrical in tiller, so I had to have the lower limb slightly more (half a revolution of the bolt) let out to get 0 tiller as I wanted - so not perfectly balanced - but compared to the Carbon ACE that required 1-and-a-half revolution in the same manner, it was still a lot better...


----------



## Arrjii (Jul 9, 2016)

How is the forgiveness? As usual as the previous generation?


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

I haven’t shot the previous generation, but compared to the Hoyt limbs, I would say they are slightly more ‘forgiving’, I get less spread horizontally for bad shots in general now, which I would assume is due to being more torsionally stiff as mentioned. 
I must say they are a joy to shoot with though and I’m very happy with them.


----------



## xantiema (Nov 4, 2017)

liquidator4711 said:


> I haven’t shot the previous generation, but compared to the Hoyt limbs, I would say they are slightly more ‘forgiving’, I get less spread horizontally for bad shots in general now, which I would assume is due to being more torsionally stiff as mentioned.
> I must say they are a joy to shoot with though and I’m very happy with them.


All these posts make it hard to wait with the upgrade to Uukha limbs :sad:
Hoping to go up in poundage prior to grabbing some new limbs.
Can I ask if the Uukha's feel "lighter" at the same poundage to your previous Hoyt limbs?


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

I wouldn’t say lighter, but the draw feel is definitely different in a good way. I did like the Hoyt limbs though, they were quite smooth, but the uukhas is on a different level smooth and even - I really like that they feel the same during the whole draw. 
(One reason I didn’t consider the vx+, but then I don’t use a clicker... if I did I might have thought differently )

They are a bit faster though, so I could have kept the same speed with a lighter draw if desired of course.


----------

